# Custom O Gauge Willies



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I bought this a while back on ebay. I think it's Dragnet's, but I can't remember for sure. Anyone see one of these before? The auction came with some original parts, all MOC ... the original hubs, tires and pick ups. I added silver brushes and Super II magnets. Big improvement.
The pic doesn't capture how sweet this baby really is. I may need to take another whack at it. This pic makes it look kinda pinkish, but it's really a pretty deep red and the chrome is top notch, perfect!


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Wow that's really nice!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Superb!!! Wow, those wheels/tires make it! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

OMG!!! Jimmy!!!! 

I am starting a Jimmy fund tomorrow!!!! :freak:


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Weren't those made by Dragula for Famouscarz?

Marty


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Hey Marty... I think you're right


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

H-E-L-L-O...........

This is the Dragjet Resins car I was talking about in the other thread.....http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=325150 great looking car!


-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Hello, that is still the resin cast that I made!


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

alpink said:


> Hello, that is still the resin cast that I made!


Yep :thumbsup:


-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

I don't think SCJ is saying it the way you are taking it. I see him saying he thought your car was one of Chris's creations. Which you corrected in the other post. 
But the car in this post was the one he was refering to in other thread with your car in.
If anybody can follow that. 
Least that is the way I saw his post.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

alpink said:


> Hello, that is still the resin cast that I made!



Are you saying you cast your Willy body? And you have a mold? And that the one VJ pictured is an actual cast of one you did a resin copy of?


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Are you saying you cast your Willy body? And you have a mold? And that the one VJ pictured is an actual cast of one you did a resin copy of?


 :freak: :freak:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

win43 said:


> :freak: :freak:


Got that


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm soooooo confused.... :freak:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Ok, what I was asking Al was this: Is Jimmy's car a resin copy of Al's car?

There, get it now? lol


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I doubt it... mine has a cut out in the hood for the blown motor. 
Also, Al's nose looks a tad longer on his.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Jimmy's Willys is not a copy of my Willys. they seem to have been made from two different models and although similar are definitely different. I'll be making a new mold of mine soon.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

alpink said:


> Jimmy's Willys is not a copy of my Willys. they seem to have been made from two different models and although similar are definitely different. I'll be making a new mold of mine soon.



Ok thanks Al. Thats what I was looking for.

I may hit the local HS and grab the Willy's I was telling you about. :thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Here it is Al. Chassis is under there too. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

SWEET!!


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

That IS nice!!


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

sweet Joe... where did you get the body?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

videojimmy said:


> sweet Joe... where did you get the body?



Jimmy my local HShad it. It's a Hot WHeels 1/43rd in a plastic clear collectors case. The date is from 1997. So it's been on the shelf for a while. He wanted 20 bux but the case was in such bad shape I got him to drop the price to 12 bux  I looked for more but no more willy's. I did grab this sweet Porsche though. It's at the far left in red and the 71 Boattail Riviera GS too.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

sweet collection


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

alpink said:


> sweet collection



Why thank you kindly there bub. :thumbsup:


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Joe, are the bodies plastic or die cast?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

videojimmy said:


> Joe, are the bodies plastic or die cast?



My bad Jimmy, the blue scallop Willy is diecast. We need to have someone do a mold of it.

The Porsche and the 71 Riv GS are also diecast.


----------

